# Making the loop any suggestions



## Benny (Mar 10, 2016)

I have traveled the rails throughout Europe and Asia. This is the first time my wife and I will be taking the train in the US. Any tips or suggestions will be greatly appericated.

Start: We are departing from Harrisburg PA on the Pennsylvanian (Coach) headed to Pittsburg. Switching to the Capitol Limited at midnight (Sleeper) arriving at 0845.

need to kill 4 hours in Chicago.................??

1400 departure on California Zephyr (Sleeper)

Arrive in Reno................spending 3 days

Depart Reno on the CZ arriving in Emeryville at 1610. Switching to the Capitol Corridor headed to San Jose

Spending 4 days in San Jose..............

Departing San Jose on the Coast Starlight (Coach) to LA.....switching to the Sunset Limited (Sleeper) headed to Maricopa AZ.......spending 2 days

Departing Maricopa AZ on the SL to El Paso (Coach). Spending 4 days in El Paso

Departing El Paso on the Sunset Limited (Sleeper) headed to Houston Tx.

End of Trip.

How can I make this the best train trip ever?

Thanks

Benny


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 10, 2016)

Benny said:


> I have traveled the rails throughout Europe and Asia. This is the first time my wife and I will be taking the train in the US. Any tips or suggestions will be greatly appericated.


Suggestion #1: If you're familiar with modern passenger rail in in Europe and Asia you might want to start by lowering your expectations a bit.


----------



## tomfuller (Mar 10, 2016)

Why you'd spend 2 days in Maricopa instead of Tucson puzzles me. Do you have a car service or Enterprise waiting for you?

I sure wouldn't spend 3 nights in Reno either. Sacramento is much nicer.

As for Chicago, the Willis (Sears) tower is a couple blocks east of Chicago Union Station on Jackson Blvd.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 10, 2016)

How are you dealing with the complete lack of ground transportation options at Maricopa? I agree with the other poster, unless you have your transportation to Phoenix all arranged, go to Tucson. In any case, Tucson is a more picturesque city.

As to Reno, I agree that 3 days in Reno is too much, unless you are using it as a home base to explore the Lake Tahoe region, in that case, fine. Don't think Reno is like Vegas, yes, there is gambling, but Reno isn't the over-the-top experience Vegas is, and Reno is generally de-emphasizing gaming as a tourist draw. A number of the casinos on Virginia St. are closed, it is becoming a kind of cruddier version of downtown Las Vegas' Fremont Street, which is cruddy in its own right.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2016)

tomfuller said:


> Why you'd spend 2 days in Maricopa instead of Tucson puzzles me. Do you have a car service or Enterprise waiting for you?
> 
> I sure wouldn't spend 3 nights in Reno either. Sacramento is much nicer.
> 
> As for Chicago, the Willis (Sears) tower is a couple blocks east of Chicago Union Station on Jackson Blvd.


Visiting friends in each of the stops.....


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2016)

zephyr17 said:


> How are you dealing with the complete lack of ground transportation options at Maricopa? I agree with the other poster, unless you have your transportation to Phoenix all arranged, go to Tucson. In any case, Tucson is a more picturesque city.
> 
> As to Reno, I agree that 3 days in Reno is too much, unless you are using it as a home base to explore the Lake Tahoe region, in that case, fine. Don't think Reno is like Vegas, yes, there is gambling, but Reno isn't the over-the-top experience Vegas is, and Reno is generally de-emphasizing gaming as a tourist draw. A number of the casinos on Virginia St. are closed, it is becoming a kind of cruddier version of downtown Las Vegas' Fremont Street, which is cruddy in its own right.


Thanks

We have friends in Reno, San Jose and Pheonix so ground trans is not an issue.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 10, 2016)

Most of your planned route looks spot on and with local transportation already resolved it sounds like you have most of your ducks in a row. Keep in mind that the Sunset Limited route isn't anything special in the minds of many and that it may feel like an anticlimactic ending. If I were in your shoes I'd consider disembarking for good in El Paso and starting the trip back home from there.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 12, 2016)

And as DA said above, U. S. trains are nothing like European trains. It's not unusual for long distance trains to run late. A relaxed attitude is almost a must. I've never ridden Asian trains so can't comment on those. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 12, 2016)

As a reminder, you can leave your carry-ons at the lounge while seeing Chicago. No charge for sleeper passengers.


----------



## Benny (Mar 12, 2016)

me_little_me said:


> As a reminder, you can leave your carry-ons at the lounge while seeing Chicago. No charge for sleeper passengers.


Excellent

We want to see the Sears Tower and take the trolley tour.....Willis Tower.....LOL


----------



## NW cannonball (Mar 13, 2016)

Arriving Chicago, the decimated cities like Gary (that in the days of my childhood spewed so many different colored smokes) are worth a look over your breakfast in the diner. Not much to see there, that's the point eh 

Arrived in Chicago, yeah the (Sears) Willis tower is a "must see" but most days you can't see very far. Smog or something.

Get on the ground, walk to the lakefront, feed wherever - visit the art museum, or the amazing public library. But do get back on time for your train. Search this site for "what to do in Chicago"

The CZ will give you

all the "scenic" you want., and then some.

Destinations in California - dunno. El Paso -- wanna be there sometime -- I've got an idea from friends and natives that El Paso is -- a great good place to be.


----------

